# Shisha Bar in Cardiff?



## Jim2k5 (Mar 20, 2006)

i use to live in The Hauge in The Netherlands and there was this really nice little shisha bar that we use to start our evenings at before heading down a pub or club and i was talking to a mate the other day that said he had one in London he goes to, now i was wondering if anyone new of one in Cardif??

Jim


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 20, 2006)

Qu'est-ce que c'est, une "shisha bar", s'il vous plait?

¿Qué coño es un “shisha bar” hermano?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Mar 20, 2006)

English:

It is a cafe where you can smoke herbal tobacco through a water pipe, you can buy the "shisha" in places like "Blue Banana"

French:

C'est un café où vous pouvez fumer le tabac de fines herbes par une conduite d'eau, vous peut acheter les "shisha" dans les endroits comme "Blue Banana". "Blue Banana" est un magasin britannique.

Spanish:

Es un café donde usted puede fumar el tabaco herbario a través de una pipa de agua, usted puede comprar los "Shisha" en lugares como "Blue Banana". "Blue Banana" es una tienda británica.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Mar 20, 2006)

sorry if any of those trnaslations are wrong i did it using babelfish


----------



## zog (Mar 20, 2006)

There's a turkish cafe in the same complex as evolution and the cinema down the docks (the one based around a false boat -classy) where they smoke them hubba bubba pipes with sweet tabacco. I believe they also do a quite reasonable buffet on sundays.

If you're talking about more exotic "tabacco" then I think you're out of luck.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 20, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> There's a turkish cafe in the same complex as evolution and the cinema down the docks (the one based around a false boat -classy) where they smoke them hubba bubba pipes with sweet tabacco. I believe they also do a quite reasonable buffet on sundays.
> 
> If you're talking about more exotic "tabacco" then I think you're out of luck.



Yes its a Tunisian ship in the middle of the UCI cinema complex down the bay.

Foods good too


----------



## Jim2k5 (Mar 20, 2006)

na its the sweet stuff i was talking about, i didnt know that place did it, cheers mate ill have to go down and try it out some time


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2006)

are there no authentic places down grangetown/butetown?
that stuff taste nice at the time but don't half hurt the next day


----------



## llantwit (Mar 21, 2006)

I dunno if the stuff in those hubbly-bubblies down the UCI is what you mean, though. I tried it once there, and it was very unlike any tobacco I've ever experienced before. It was a little round pellet type thing that smelled nice and gave off hardly any smoke - it looked like a smooth pellet-shaped bit of charcoal. Strangely empty experience, it was.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Mar 21, 2006)

There's an all you can stomach buffet , which is nice.
And I'd say the hubblys are authentic a syou'r egoing to get judging by the clientelle there ( lots of arabs )


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 23, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> <snip>Strangely empty experience, it was.



That'll be the "existing in Cardiff" experience, then, you're referring to?

Jim, Thanks. Merci. Gracias.


----------



## llantwit (Mar 23, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> That'll be the "existing in Cardiff" experience, then, you're referring to?



And where was it you were from, again? Remind me... Oh yeah, that cultural capital, that famously bohemian centre, that hotbed of counterculture that buzzes with the throng of vibrant diversity.... Belfast.
[flounces off]


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 23, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> And where was it you were from, again? Remind me... Oh yeah, that cultural capital, that famously bohemian centre, that hotbed of counterculture that buzzes with the throng of vibrant diversity.... Belfast.
> [flounces off]



I have one word for you, and here it is:

Three theatre shows in 5 years.

Actually that's 6 words, but that's more words than drama in Cardiff. Your city sucks  You'd get three theatre shows a weekend in a famously bohemian centre such as Belfast. You bony-arsed bogmen can only stand and stare, believe me. Fuck it, I mean, Diversions tour to Belfast, but how many Belfast companies bother their asses coming to this dried up cultural cess pool?

_<does bigger, camper, more self-centred flounce>_


----------



## Jim2k5 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Mar 24, 2006)

He's right Llantwit , Cardiff has no song named after it , unlike Belfast.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 24, 2006)

And that's only the beginning. Y'see, we're the lost tribe of Israel, apparently 

But it's yer defensiveness that amuses me. I mean, Cardiff's dull, there's no shame in admitting it, and what you guys need is a bitter and protracted civil war to liven things up a bit. Look it, in the spirit of cross cultural fertilization and all that, I'll fire the first shot... so, who should it be? Rhodri on behalf of the SWP? Nick Bourne on behalf of Plaid? You name it I'll pop it


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 24, 2006)

How about dividing Cardiff along cultural lines. There's the half that like going to Bar Risa and Life, then there's the half that aren't a bunch of cunts.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Mar 24, 2006)

*Cardiff's dull go to Newport*

Theres one of them hooky water pipe places just opened in Newport oppocite the train station in the old telephone exchange 'Arabesque Louge' or somthing, I walked past the other day and they had belly dancers everywhere...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 24, 2006)

So, is there anyone in particular from Bar Risa that you'd like popped in order to kick off the cunts vs non-cunts Cardiff 30yrs civil war? What about someone from the WRU, that should get the bloodhsed flowing...

I wonder will there be any collectivization of allotments as a result of me starting this civil war? Or perhaps non-payment of car-parking charges?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Mar 24, 2006)

The non-cunts have already been driven out of the city centre onto the fringes e.g. Park Vaults/Vulcan .

Except for me of course - I'm still a cunt.

Time was St.MArys st. was full of wasters pubs.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dic Penderyn you been down the one in Newport? it any good apart from the obvious belly dancers?


----------



## llantwit (Mar 24, 2006)

@ this thread.


----------

